# Specials > Testing Ground >  Avatars

## mccaugm

How do I set up an avatar?? ::   I appear to have an edit option but I cannot edit what I do not have. Does this make sense?

----------


## connieb19

> How do I set up an avatar?? I appear to have an edit option but I cannot edit what I do not have. Does this make sense?


You have to be a trusted member.  Six months and 50 posts.. :Smile:

----------


## mccaugm

Thanks Connie....long way to go then...

----------


## goggs1987

> You have to be a trusted member. Six months and 50 posts..


thats annoying lol! how come that is??? or is it just a rule? ::

----------


## Niall Fernie

Its just a rule, however I am looking at changing it.

----------


## porshiepoo

well howcome every time I try to add an avatar it says upload of file failed? I've made sure it's the correct size etc.

----------


## Niall Fernie

I dunno, what kind of file are you tring to upload?

----------


## Ricco

Aw, don't change it Niall.  The wait makes it special - like coming of age.  And some of us have patiently waited - would that now be for nothing? ::

----------


## Niall Fernie

The is a new version of the forum on the way so expect a few changes when it arrives.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

will the users have to join up again ??

----------


## Niall Fernie

no they will not

----------


## LRM

do you still need 50 posts to get an avatar?

----------


## LRM

only 30 to go...

----------


## Ricco

LRM, don't forget that you have to  be a member for 6 months as well. :Frown:

----------


## connieb19

> LRM, don't forget that you have to be a member for 6 months as well.


LRM's been a member for over 2 years.. ::

----------


## LRM

A very quiet member so far!!!!

----------


## Ricco

Ah... that would be why then! ::

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Just stumbled across this thread and realised that you have to have 50 posts AND six months in to gain an avatar privilege. I suppose that's fair to those who've already had to wait to earn theirs - but I feel naked without one.... And you DON'T want to see me naked  ::

----------


## Ricco

> Just stumbled across this thread and realised that you have to have 50 posts AND six months in to gain an avatar privilege. I suppose that's fair to those who've already had to wait to earn theirs - but I feel naked without one.... And you DON'T want to see me naked


I should watch out... some of the lassies would!   :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

Just testing....trying to upload an avater?

----------

